# I-85 NREMT Study Guide?



## Sublime (Feb 18, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone knew a good Intermediate (I-85) nremt study guide. I found a couple but they are all for older curriculum's.

I found this one http://www.amazon.com/Emt-Intermediate-Review-Manual-National-Certification/dp/0763764701/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4

If you click the picture it says "coverage of the 1999 DOT EMT-I curriculum"
They have updated the Emt-I curriculum since 1999 haven't they?

I also saw this one at Barnes and Nobles today, but when I looked it up online to try and find it cheaper, I saw it is based on 1985 curriculum! And this is the only Emt-I book they had. http://www.amazon.com/Review-Manual-EMT-Intermediate-1985-Curriculum/dp/0835950190/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1298008836&sr=8-2

The other books don't specify a year it is based on. Anyone have some information that might help? What is the most current guidelines?


----------

